# Tell me what you guys think... honestly



## chris1829 (Feb 26, 2012)

Alright whats up guys?, im new here and it just so happens that the car that was passed down to me is a 2001 Jetta TDI 2.0T auto. i've had this car for the past 2 and a half years, never really paid mind to it since i wasn't into cars. But now that i am, i do see potential in this car to make it turn heads.. so with no further delay, i did research and i found a couple of items that i would like to add to the car to give it a more modern sleek looking sedan. So i want you guys to honestly tell me what you think.... 

this is what i have so far... 

http://www.magnatuning.ro/en/product/11214/VW-Bora-RX-Front-Bumper 

http://www.carid.com/lexani-wheels/r-six-black-machined-423637.html 

http://www.protuninglab.com/99vwjemk4duh2.html OR http://www.protuninglab.com/99vojehaledp.html 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/99-04-Volkswagen-Jetta-Boser-DURAFLEX-Hood-/400380563453 

thats all i got. before anyone says anything yeah i've checked out the vortex bodykit, but i feel like everyone has that i want to be somewhat different, clean, but yet modern and classy. 

give me your thoughts


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

TDI 2.0T? Was there an engine swap or??? The TDI is a 1.9 in the mk4.


----------



## theerroneouspenguin (Jun 17, 2013)

chris1829 said:


> Alright whats up guys?, im new here and it just so happens that the car that was passed down to me is a 2001 Jetta TDI 2.0T auto. i've had this car for the past 2 and a half years, never really paid mind to it since i wasn't into cars. But now that i am, i do see potential in this car to make it turn heads.. so with no further delay, i did research and i found a couple of items that i would like to add to the car to give it a more modern sleek looking sedan. So i want you guys to honestly tell me what you think....
> 
> this is what i have so far...
> 
> ...


 love the kit 
like the wheels 
pass on both sets of lights 
like the hood.


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

i ****ing love boser hoods so yes to that for sure. 

the bumper looks very similar to the mk5 tdi cup bumper, which is rare and nowhere near overdone on mk4, so yes. i like that. 

headlights look to rice, imo not my thing but they're not bad really. 

those wheels though, :thumbdown:


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

theerroneouspenguin said:


> love the kit
> like the wheels
> pass on both sets of lights
> like the hood.


 :sly: not sure if serious... 
That bumper is awful! there is a reason the photo of it is a render and not the real thing. Probably fits like dog crap and won't look one quarter as good as you're hoping. 
The wheels look just as cheap as that bumper. I'm not saying go out and do what the rest of the vortex is doing but the wheels are too open to look good with the tini tdi brakes...plus at stock height and since they're not sharing offset, it will most likely look very poor 
Headlights are complete trash; if you like the LED bar in the headlight, find one that has it but doesn't look as gaudy. too much going on. and light output will suck. 
The hoot is about the only thing worth pursing but you'll need a new grill as well. 

Remember, when in doubt, refer to the KI.S.S method...Kepp It Simple Stupid! (not trying to insult you it's actually a saying, look it up) 





rhodri45 said:


> i ****ing love boser hoods so yes to that for sure.
> 
> the bumper looks very similar to the mk5 tdi cup bumper, which is rare and nowhere near overdone on mk4, so yes. i like that.
> 
> ...


 The bumper does not look like the TDI cup bumper... this thing looks awful! The idea of an aftermarket bumper is to look more aggressive/better than the OEM...Well looking at the two, they've not done that with that fiberglass pos. It will shatter the first time you scrape or catch it on a driveway/curb. 

















Start with some coils/springs to lower the ride height since a lower ride height will make the car look better right away. Nothing worse than having stock tdi ride height with aftermarket wheels hook lights and bumper/lip kits. it just won't come together the way you hope it will. 

Hope my input will be of help in your future purchase. Hang out in the MKIV forum, they're a tough bunch to get along with but they'll point you in the right direction... all the while making fun of you...especially if you bring suggestions like the ones noted above. :thumbup:


----------



## chris1829 (Feb 26, 2012)

i can't tell if its a tdi, an gls, i honestly can't tell the difference its like they have different names for the same style of car. all i know is that when i popped the hood it was a 2.0


----------



## chris1829 (Feb 26, 2012)

i like your input. don't worry it doesn't bother me if the guys here are tough or make fun of me in a sort of way. because i feel like im getting an honest opinion out of them but okay, of course i'm def gonna lower the height on the car. not too much because i don't want it scratching on pavement especially on the roads here in the city of new york their kinda poor. i'm gonna see if i find a better set of wheels but hoenstly i was really feeling those lexani haha.


----------



## chris1829 (Feb 26, 2012)

okay so i'm definitely keeping the boser hood and i was already going to drop the height of the ride from the start. keep in mind that my jetta is white but i'm going to have it painted black in gloss. Looks like i'm going to have to go with the vortex body kit because that's the only kit that i've seen that gives the Jetta a clean simple yet aggressive look with the boser hood, give it that mean face haha. but anyway. from what i got was mixed feelings on those lexani rims. i do like them but they do seem a bit spaced out (lexani for me is more affordable so i might have to make a sacrifice), and the headlights are a no. okay well i did more search and i picked up a couple of more stuff. 

BODYKIT: 
http://www.bodykits.com/Extreme-Dim...ass-Vortex-Body-Kit-_-4-Piece-_105966/818335/ 

HEADLIGHTS: 
http://www.carid.com/2001-volkswagen-jetta-headlights/spyder-led-projector-headlights-264256.html 

http://www.carid.com/2001-volkswage...d-projector-headlights-with-led-12130558.html 

http://www.carid.com/2001-volkswagen-jetta-headlights/option-r-projector-headlights-266737.html 

RIMS: 
http://www.carid.com/lexani-wheels/lust-black-machined-423730.html 

http://www.carid.com/mkw-wheels/m110-black-machined-900088.html 

http://www.carid.com/konig-wheels/z-in-black-machined-465821.html 


I appreciate you guys taking the time of your day helping me out with my options to give my ride an amazing look and having it approved by the vwvortex community.


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

That bumper looks good, it's a replica of a Votex bumper; clean and simple but looks really good. 

BTW, You've got a 2.0, not a 2.0t, nor a diesel. If you had a diesel you'd be putting diesel fuel in it. If you had a 2.0 and put diesel in it you'd be in a lot of trouble. Likewise if you did it the other way around 

Wheels are not of my liking. Example of something I'd go for (obviously not telling you to buy any of these just my preference) 
since you seem to be a fan of black and silver 
Miro STP3 









Stock BBS RC (hands down best wheels to come on a VW since...ever) 









...and I would leave the headlights alone. One step at a time, everythign your'e looking out is just over $5-600. start with springs or coils, get the aggressive stance going. Move on to the hood, get it sprayed and matched up, get an intake so you can hear the engine growl a bit, next wheels, then exhaust! :laugh:


----------



## chris1829 (Feb 26, 2012)

yeah i hear you. I know how crazy people are, especially in this forum, with bbs rims. However, they aren't to my liking. im not growing a feel for them every time i look at them they remind me of those old school 80/90s rims. like i said im aiming for something more modern. i know i can't expect much from a car like this but i can at least touch that field of a luxury sporty appearance. but so far i got racelands coilover down on my list so that i can give my car a 1.5 height drop. and you def. right i am a huge black and sliver/chrome fan. i looked over for a k&n intake but i read a couple of forums here that it doesn't do anything and im better off saving my money for something else. whats your take on an intake? i also want to give my jetta a quad exhaust lol is that too much?


----------



## cantsitstill (Dec 15, 2008)

You can easily tell if its a TDI (Turbo Diesel) or not by the fuel. 

I generally like sleepers, not bodywork and exterior add ons. I say performance over style. 
I always debadge my cars and let people guess. Better to be faster than your car advertises than the other way. You'll also attract less cops and less potential thieves. 

Yes, quad exhaust is a waste unless you're making enough power to need it. 


My $.02 as requested.


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

cantsitstill said:


> You can easily tell if its a TDI (Turbo Diesel) or not by the fuel.
> 
> I generally like sleepers, not bodywork and exterior add ons. I say performance over style.
> I always debadge my cars and let people guess. Better to be faster than your car advertises than the other way. You'll also attract less cops and less potential thieves.
> ...


 ^^ What he said about the quad exhaust is correct. not even to the fact of making enough power to utilize it but the amount of fabrication needed will be extensive and any good body shop & welder will charge you a pretty penny to have the work done. When I had my custom exhaust done on my VR I bought a magnaflow muffler, took it to an exhaust shop and they fabricated a cat back for right around $350, muffler cost me $75. 



chris1829 said:


> yeah i hear you. I know how crazy people are, especially in this forum, with bbs rims. However, they aren't to my liking. im not growing a feel for them every time i look at them they remind me of those old school 80/90s rims. like i said im aiming for something more modern. i know i can't expect much from a car like this but i can at least touch that field of a luxury sporty appearance. but so far i got racelands coilover down on my list so that i can give my car a 1.5 height drop. and you def. right i am a huge black and sliver/chrome fan. i looked over for a k&n intake but i read a couple of forums here that it doesn't do anything and im better off saving my money for something else. whats your take on an intake? i also want to give my jetta a quad exhaust lol is that too much?


 Go with whatever wheels look right to you just make sure you research offset and width. I wouldn't recommend anything over 18 (even though the black and silver wheels I posted were 19's...they're the exception because they have a step lip). All honesty, as far as an intake goes, I pulled the top part of my intake box off and put a cone filter on my VR & just rested it in the intake box. The filter clamps right onto the maf and may cost you $20 bucks. Intake will net +/- 4 hp. worth it for the sound though :laugh: Will take you 25 minutes if you take your time 
Have fun and post up your progressions, would love to see how this turns out. 
where I'm at 2 years after tinkering: more performance than show but that's why I love it :beer:


----------



## chris1829 (Feb 26, 2012)

i don't really need much of performance. i don't go underground racing or anything like that. besides again i live in the city. NYPD is no joke here. and on top of that im trying to join the force. but that's besides the point... but alright i understand the quad isn't much of a good choice. do you know any catbacks that will give a nice sexy growl but won't be annoying or overall loud in the streets. I def don't wanna sound like a damn honda when i drive down the street omg no haha. all i can think of is borla, and magnaflow catbacks and they sound alright.


----------



## chris1829 (Feb 26, 2012)

hmmm sounds interesting. and you can get a good sounds just with an intake?, makes me want to get the k&n intake which will help me gain a good 10hp, maybe the sound would be just as good. and yeah i would def post up my progressions when i start getting this done. by the way i have a question to ask. on a regular mk4 jetta 2.0 body is it possible to remove the bumper lip and replace them or is that something i have to take the entire bumper off and do some work if i have to remove them. i'm thinking about doing a vortex front bumper with a custom back bumper since i bearly seen anyone put up pics of a decent back bumper around here. check this out and let me know your thoughts it looks clean. oh btw i love the way your car looks, simple and clean. 

http://www.magnatuning.ro/en/product/11906/VW-Bora-NewLine-Rear-Bumper-Extension


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

chris1829 said:


> makes me want to get the k&n intake which will help me gain a good 10hp


 You're not going to get 10hp out of that. 

And you need to figure out what engine you have for sure before you go too much further...


----------



## chris1829 (Feb 26, 2012)

well thats what it said on k&n wbesite page including the dyno chart. i have a 2.0L engine


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

You won't get 10hp. 

And since you have a 2.0, mods for power are limited. It's not really an engine designed for power gains.


----------



## chris1829 (Feb 26, 2012)

well im not really looking to turn it into a street racing car. a little power and a good sound would be good enough for me.


----------



## chris1829 (Feb 26, 2012)

i got a question for you guys tho. how do you figure out the right offset rear for a tire? is it possible to buy 18" or maybe 19" rims and still keep the same offsett and rear tire size? wait... forget the 19" rims i think that's pushing it.


----------



## chris1829 (Feb 26, 2012)

uhh which headlights are we talking about?, i found the perfect taillights tho. people on here call it the candy cane taillights with the red and clear.


----------



## forumname (Aug 30, 2008)

It's a 2001 Jetta. As much as VW did a great job creating that generation, nothing is going to make the car look great. It will look like a guy who wants a nicer car, but can't afford it so he's spending money on aftermarket parts to make up for it.

Save your money and get a nicer car when you have enough saved. Just put some green kind of sticker on it to appeal to the hippie chicks.


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

forumname said:


> It's a 2001 Jetta. As much as VW did a great job creating that generation, *nothing is going to make the car look great*. It will look like a guy who wants a nicer car, but can't afford it so he's spending money on aftermarket parts to make up for it.
> 
> Save your money and get a nicer car when you have enough saved. Just put some green kind of sticker on it to appeal to the hippie chicks.


Have to disagree with you on that one. There is no one standard for a "great" looking car, therefore it's 100% subjective to the observer. I personally think the MKIV is/was an extremley well built car for its generation and it's preserved that look pretty well if you ask me. The MKIV 04.5 and up GLI still IMO looks better than the MKV and MKVI; I've actually been parked with my friends 13' GLI who is also lowered with tasteful modifications and we randomly asked some people passing by which one they thought looked better and to my surprise they both said my MKV (I was never a fan of the MKV just happened to get a good deal). 
With that said, to the OP, as long as you're tasteful with your upgrades the car has potential, but as with any car, it also has potential to look like utter dog crap. My GLX MKIV jetta was a good looking car when I was done with it and I received loads of complements by people just passing it and to those I drove in it (GLX was the lux. line so it was fully loaded). Pair that with the custom magnaflow exhaust and I was turning heads left and right :laugh: 
*thread jacking again*


----------



## conman30 (Oct 29, 2010)

I like the idea of going in a different direction with your car. And i can understand completely on budget. The only imput i want to give it don't stray too far off from the cars original look. Plus don't always buy cheap because it seems to me (from my own experiences) about 80% of the time it will backfire then you have to buy something again. With all of that said i do like the third headlights you posted on the second post and the first wheels you posted about on the second post could look pretty good with the right stance. IMO itd be cool to see some more jetta/golfs that do different things just don't over do it and make it look like it belongs in the fast and the furious and please please PLEASE don't ever buy the hug exhaust tips from autozone!


----------

